# Stereo cd concert error



## Jennyjuke01 (Jan 6, 2019)

When cd inserted error message is displayed??
The cd s in the multi changer work as does the radio.?
Any ideas .thank you


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jenny, Are they original CDs or copies?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have you tried cleaning the CD ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just re-read if they work in the multichanger were else are you putting the CDs?
Hoggy.


----------



## Jennyjuke01 (Jan 6, 2019)

In the slot at the front of the stereo- the multichanger is behind the passenger seat in the small glove type box !!?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jennyjuke01 said:


> In the slot at the front of the stereo- the multichanger is behind the passenger seat in the small glove type box !!?


HI, You usually have the 6 CD multichanger behind passenger seat or the HU with single slot, not both.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jennyjuke01 (Jan 6, 2019)

The stereo and changer have been in since new- the car was bought in March 2005 as one of the last of the mk1 ,s
The car belonged to my dad and still has all the info.
May the cd have been an extra to try and sell the last models-the invoice reads
Vehicle price 18263.83
Delivery
Metallic paint
Fine nappa leather
Heated front seats
6- cd auto changer
Bose sound system
Concert radio
New vehicle discount-2409.87
12 month rel band d petrol
First reg fee
18272.89. + vat
Just lists everything above - there is no mention of any item free!
Anyway the cd in the front of the radio did work up to last week- now I only have radio and what's in the auto changer!
Cd,s are all genuine no copies- like someone asked and they play in the house ok
Another reply was a clean- tried cleaning cd,s but to no avail!
Had a look on e-bay and 2 x types 1/ju st a disc and 2/ disc with fluid what do you recommend
Thank you.jenny


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 22000 for a new TT in 2005 seems rather cheap :? 
I wouldn't use a brush type CD cleaner with liquid or not in a slot type of CD player, probably never get it out again, just keep using the multichanger.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jennyjuke01 (Jan 6, 2019)

Bit of a bind don't you think-are there no electrician /engineer boffins on this site that could give a better answer.?
I thought this was the place to come for all things tt-or are you just mechanics?.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jennyjuke01 said:


> Bit of a bind don't you think-are there no electrician /engineer boffins on this site that could give a better answer.?
> I thought this was the place to come for all things tt-or are you just mechanics?.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi Jenny, It's probably a failed or dirty laser, try the brush type CD cleaner if you wish, nothing much to loose.
Replace with a modern HU that uses your phone etc to play music or look for a replacement Concert if you want to stay OEM. 
I would prefer to fill the multichanger & use that.
Most TT owners have more problems to worry about than a single player CD. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

The problem is obviously within the radio unit. Something like the seeing eye could be old and worn. It's something that either works or does not. You cannot fix said seeing eye. So you either buy another radio second hand off eBay with code or live with just having the six discs to listen too.


----------

